# Cpt 33217



## daniel (Feb 8, 2011)

New to pacemaker coding: My question is over CPT 33217, is this inclusive to CPT 33208. 
Or for the procedure listed, is my coding correct. (FYI first time patient ever had the procedure done)




Procedure:

1) DDD pacemaker placmenet
2) Atrail Ventriclular lead placement
3) Intraoperative lead testing
4) Flurosocopy of the leads



33208 
Insertion or replacement of permanent pacemaker with transvenous electrode(s); atrial and ventricular 
33217 
Insertion of 2 transvenous electrodes, permanent pacemaker or cardioverter-defibrillator 
71090.26 
Insertion pacemaker, fluoroscopy and radiography, radiological supervision and interpretation


----------



## jessica1974 (Feb 9, 2011)

You should only need the 33208 and the 71090. The 33208 covers the placement of a new pacemaker with leads, generator and testing. It is all covered by this one code


----------



## daniel (Feb 9, 2011)

33217 
Insertion of 2 transvenous electrodes, permanent pacemaker or cardioverter-defibrillator 


Can you give me a little background on this code (CPT 33217), when and why would you use this code on the same day as CPT 33208.



Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## jessica1974 (Feb 10, 2011)

33217 is for insertion of electrodes to a already placed generator. For instance if the generator is okay and still working properly but both of the leads are bad or not functioning they would go in and insert 2 new leads and leave the generator in place. The same could be said for code 33216 only it is for 1 lead instead of 2.

Code 33215 is if they go in and reposition the lead but no don't remove it. 33217 is just insert of 2 new leads only. Generator remains the same and doesn't get removed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2011)

This helps, you cleared this up for me.

Thanks


----------

